# Anyone use any apps for pricing



## aaron (Aug 16, 2011)

I always use the stock market to the find the price on products and crops before I invest in growing. I have one really simple app on my phone that gives me stocks/futures for the top producing crops (Top Crop App - Crop Stocks in Real Time), but I was wondering if anyone else had any other apps or tools they use online to figure out pricing.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

pFinance on Android.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Excel spreadsheet.
Have all my inputs and costs entered, just input my bale count and it tells me what i need to break even and what i need to charge to make a living.

I for one don't care what the boys in Chicago have to say. Also, the government is not involved in the hay market and that's the way it should be.


----------

